# Oil Spill In Gulf of Mexico



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you think it is going to effect the fishery? Do you think it is going to lead NOAA to instituting more drastic fishing regulations than they had been previously leaning to? 

I think there is going to be a lot of dead sea critters before this mess is behind us.

Should we continue to drill?


----------



## FishinMech (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah we need to drill but and that is a big but. Let the oil we drill be ours and not someones elses. The oil we drill is sent over seas and the oil the jihad drills is sent here. Now why is this. I still cant figure it out. The gas prices are stupid if we kept it in the country it wouldnt be this way. We need to do a major boycott on the gas companies and we will see a drop i bet you a dollar. I am so tired of this. When gas went to like 2.00 a gallon last year they were like wow were making money. That is because people could afford to go places. And now they are like no money just the normal. Because people in this country can only afford to go to and from work. I hate who ever made this crap like this.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 30, 2010)

It is reported that oil has reached the La Coast. This is gonna be bad, real bad. From crab, shrimp, on out to the tuna. It is breeding season for the tuna and they lay their eggs out at sea, and they float as larvae. This hatch could be decimated.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 30, 2010)

They're already cleaning oil covered birds man...it ain't gonna be good.  Makes me sick to think about the potential damage to the fisheries, wildlife and marsh.  As if subsidence wasn't taking it from us too fast already...now this.  It's a vast treasure down there that I wish everyone had the opportunity to experience at some point.  Kill a limit of ducks in the am, catch a limit of redfish by noon, and shoot a deer off the stand in the evening.  Not many other places you can do that...  Sportsman's Paradise is disappearing

Guess I won't be heading to Delacroix later this month.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 30, 2010)

the oil companies should be prepared for something like this...... it should have never gotten as far as it did. considering how much this is going to impact the eco system they should have had the "be prepared for the worst" attitide. and now because they didn't the fisheries are gonna be hurtin big time. i hope they fine the heck out of BP. they should also have to pay huge amounts to be reinvested into the fisheries and eco system seperate from the cleanup


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 30, 2010)

oldenred said:


> the oil companies should be prepared for something like this...... it should have never gotten as far as it did. considering how much this is going to impact the eco system they should have had the "be prepared for the worst" attitide. and now because they didn't the fisheries are gonna be hurtin big time. i hope they fine the heck out of BP. they should also have to pay huge amounts to be reinvested into the fisheries and eco system seperate from the cleanup



Even if they are directed to pay up it will be the same as in Alaska. It will be tied up in the courts for years, and in the end they will get away with pennies on the dollar. While the eco system is strangled and the locals are hung out to dry.

Already hearing from guides who say they are probably through, not just in LA but as far away as Gulf Shores. This is big and it is far from over.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 30, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Even if they are directed to pay up it will be the same as in Alaska. It will be tied up in the courts for years, and in the end they will get away with pennies on the dollar. While the eco system is strangled and the locals are hung out to dry.
> 
> Already hearing from guides who say they are probably through, not just in LA but as far away as Gulf Shores. This is big and it is far from over.



report is that the company that made the equipment that was suppose to enusre this didn't happen is responsible since there equipment failed.... so you know how that's going to go. they'll be pointing the finger at them. still think they should have to pay, and wouldn't hurt my feelings if we made them pack there stuff and kick em out of the country too


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 1, 2010)

Y. Peter Sheng, coastal and oceanographic engineer at UF, said the six-day ocean current models released by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration reveal that the western coast of Florida, from the Big Bend to Cedar Key, could be spared.


----------



## Mako22 (May 1, 2010)

This will be a wind fall for LA and it's fisherman as now they all have jobs working for BP cleaning up after this mess. The fish will come back, the birds will recover and the earth will keep spinning. In the end cars still run on oil and will for many, many, many years to come. Drill baby drill!


----------



## d-a (May 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> the oil companies should be prepared for something like this...... it should have never gotten as far as it did. considering how much this is going to impact the eco system they should have had the "be prepared for the worst" attitide. and now because they didn't the fisheries are gonna be hurtin big time. i hope they fine the heck out of BP. they should also have to pay huge amounts to be reinvested into the fisheries and eco system seperate from the cleanup




They are prepared for this, what there not prepared for is Mother Nature. At the onset of the explosion, the winds and seas were building which caused problems for the clean up. Not to mention the well head is still flowing. There is a pipe stuck in the BOP(Blow out protection valve) preventing it from closing the well head.

There looking for 500+ people to help with the clean up.
d-a


----------



## oldenred (May 1, 2010)

d-a said:


> They are prepared for this, what there not prepared for is Mother Nature. At the onset of the explosion, the winds and seas were building which caused problems for the clean up. Not to mention the well head is still flowing. There is a pipe stuck in the BOP(Blow out protection valve) preventing it from closing the well head.
> 
> There looking for 500+ people to help with the clean up.
> d-a



if they weren't prepared for the weather they wern't prepared, period! it should have never gotten as bad as it did, and it falls on BP for not doing the right thing. they did not act with urgency, they gave bad intel to the feds which is why the feds let them get it under control and you see how well that went. i hope they slam BP, make em pack there bags and make them an example. in situations like that, there should never be just one counter measure, there should be multiple. they failed, point blank!


----------



## siberian1 (May 1, 2010)

I think we failed.  We should have gotten off of oil years ago!!  Its still our fault.  The only reason BP is in business is because WE buy oil........  This should be OUR wake up call!!


----------



## sea trout (May 1, 2010)

drill baby drill.
this incident is awful! i hope it gets cleaned up as fast as possible useing what ever it takes. bp should spare no expense to this cleanup.
unfortunetly humans only produce a fool proof accident proof method of working with haz mats after there has been an accident.
so i hope, and this shouldn't, happen again.
of course accidents will happen. but back up and shut down mechanisms failing 3 times!! i think that goes to show they already thought they were bulletproof. i'm sure they'll learn their lesson.
i hope and pray for the best outcome possible for the wildlife and the coastal people affected


----------



## oldenred (May 1, 2010)

i agree, we need to drill now and keep the oil here in this country, just think what would happen if all the oil drilled here stayed here. the price of gas would drop and the economy would thrive. but also, that doesn't mean we should stay reliant on oil, we need to figure out our alternatives for the future and get there.... but for now this is what we have and our economy is dependant on it. 





sea trout said:


> drill baby drill.
> this incident is awful! i hope it gets cleaned up as fast as possible useing what ever it takes. bp should spare no expense to this cleanup.
> unfortunetly humans only produce a fool proof accident proof method of working with haz mats after there has been an accident.
> so i hope, and this shouldn't, happen again.
> ...


----------



## d-a (May 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> if they weren't prepared for the weather they wern't prepared, period! it should have never gotten as bad as it did, and it falls on BP for not doing the right thing. they did not act with urgency, they gave bad intel to the feds which is why the feds let them get it under control and you see how well that went. i hope they slam BP, make em pack there bags and make them an example. in situations like that, there should never be just one counter measure, there should be multiple. they failed, point blank!



How do you prepare for the weather? Its unpredictable.

What bad Intel did they give?

The drilling Rig belonged to and operated by Transocean not BP, there the worlds biggest offshore drilling contractor.  BP had leased the drilling rig and has committed to cleaning up the disaster. There were numerous fail safes(panic buttons so to speak) in the system that didn't get activated because the blow out was extremely violent and made its way to the surface extremely fast.

I for one feel sorry for the 11 men and women that lost there lives and there family's that they will never get to go home to.

d-a


----------



## t k (May 1, 2010)

I hate that it happened,but it is what it is now.If you have ever been offshore fishing on a bad day then you should realize it would be almost impossible to contain a spill in heavy seas.Does anyone truely believe that oil companies have no oversight from the govt and they have poorly devised safety procedures in place?I would imagine it is one of the most heavily regulated businesses out there.This is how they make thier money so why would they be sloppy in any respect regarding safety.Surely they realize what the public perception of the business is and do everything they can to avoid any negative publicity. 

 If you have never been to Louisiana it will be hard to imagine the amount of infrastructure it takes to produce the oil and gas they do and how difficult it can be.We would have had many more accidents if this business was ill prepared.It is unfortunate this happened and I am sure it will be a learning experience for everyone. I would prefer to reserve judgement until the facts came out on exactly what happened.No matter how smart one is I doubt you can predict every possble curve mother nature can throw at you,especially when trying to drill in water a mile deep.

 I truly hope they are able to control this quickly but I  understand what a tremendous job they have ahead of them.Venice,La is my absolute favorite place to go fishing and is a truly unique place.I hope this doesn't destroy such a remarkable fishery.


----------



## pottydoc (May 1, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Already hearing from guides who say they are probably through, not just in LA but as far away as Gulf Shores. This is big and it is far from over.



Parker, the guys I'm talking to (I know several of the offshore guys, including a couple that post on here), are telling me that they don't think the offshore fishing will be hurt too bad after they get the well capped, at least not mid to long term. Alot of the offshore stuffis out way further than the leak, so it's not effected even now. They are getting charters cancelled right and left, but are hauling tv crews from all over the world to film the spill. I talked to Mike (Relentless) the last three days, he told me he's been on German, Canadian, Humgarian, and British TV. The feds have also talked to them about hauling oil booms, so it's nit as bad as it could be.


----------



## whitworth (May 1, 2010)

*No, the administration might just ban*

all pickup trucks used by hunters and fishermen.


----------



## d-a (May 1, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> Parker, the guys I'm talking to (I know several of the offshore guys, including a couple that post on here), are telling me that they don't think the offshore fishing will be hurt too bad after they get the well capped, at least not mid to long term. Alot of the offshore stuffis out way further than the leak, so it's not effected even now. They are getting charters cancelled right and left, but are hauling tv crews from all over the world to film the spill. I talked to Mike (Relentless) the last three days, he told me he's been on German, Canadian, Humgarian, and British TV. The feds have also talked to them about hauling oil booms, so it's nit as bad as it could be.



Absolutely true. And  most of the charter guys out of Venice are just going to run towards green canyon now, just as the did 2 years ago when they shut down the river because of an oil spill.

d-a


----------



## Shark Hunter (May 1, 2010)

The big thing is "when they get the well capped". This is bad and its gonna get a lot worse. I am supposed to go to St George Island in 2 weeks but thinking about a back up plan right now.
It is you and I who will get stuck with the cost of this cleanup. If the government cleans it up they will say they will sue BP but it will be in courts for years and the lawyers are the ones that will make money, meanwhile you and i will foot the bill. If BP cleans it up or pays the government for the clean up they will just raise the price of gas at the pump to pay for it. So make no mistake we will pay for it. And don't fall for the government rhetoric about "fining", "taxing", "special fund", etc charging big oil so that this doesn't happen again. BP DOES NOT PAY FOR ANYTHING! All costs are paid buy the consumer. Charge the "big, bad oil companies" with anything and it gets passed to you and I at the pump.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 1, 2010)

I agree that the spill is catastrophic and the potential is grave. I fear for the ecosystem which has been rebuilding since all the hurricanes a few years back. 

Am supposed to be fishing out of Panama City in a couple of weeks and am wondering what may or may not happen by then.

With the water being a mile deep, and the seas being rough, I'm wondering why they couldnt take a submarine down and drop/detonate a bomb and cave this thing in upon itself.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 1, 2010)

Shark Hunter said:


> BP DOES NOT PAY FOR ANYTHING! All costs are paid buy the consumer.



This is not the case.  The amount of cost borne by the consumer is based on the elasticity of the demand curve for the product.  The demand curve for oil is not perfectly inelastic, therefore the consumer does not bear the entire burden.  I will grant you that the consumer bears a large percentage of the cost though, but we certainly don't bear all of it.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 1, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> This is not the case.  The amount of cost borne by the consumer is based on the elasticity of the demand curve for the product.  The demand curve for oil is not perfectly inelastic, therefore the consumer does not bear the entire burden.  I will grant you that the consumer bears a large percentage of the cost though, but we certainly don't bear all of it.




Agreed.  and if BP jacks prices, then consumers will give business elsewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> How do you think it is going to effect the fishery? Do you think it is going to lead NOAA to instituting more drastic fishing regulations than they had been previously leaning to?
> 
> I think there is going to be a lot of dead sea critters before this mess is behind us.
> 
> Should we continue to drill?


 
Yes, no and yes. Outside of that, in my 52 years on this earth I don't ever remember a rig burning to the water. As many environmental whacko nutjob organizations out there that are against drilling in the ocean I certainly wouldn't put it past one of them to have sabatoged a rig like this.


----------



## sea trout (May 1, 2010)

d-a one great point!
i've been thinkin and hopein on the issue of oil in the water, and this never happening again. i almost forget about the human casualties of this incident. i do hope their friends and families can make it thru their loss


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 2, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> Parker, the guys I'm talking to (I know several of the offshore guys, including a couple that post on here), are telling me that they don't think the offshore fishing will be hurt too bad after they get the well capped, at least not mid to long term. Alot of the offshore stuffis out way further than the leak, so it's not effected even now. They are getting charters cancelled right and left, but are hauling tv crews from all over the world to film the spill. I talked to Mike (Relentless) the last three days, he told me he's been on German, Canadian, Humgarian, and British TV. The feds have also talked to them about hauling oil booms, so it's nit as bad as it could be.




I hope that is the case, but if they don't cap this beast pretty soon there is gonna be enough oil floating around out there for everyone. 

Yeah I saw him on FOX over the weekend.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

siberian1 said:


> I think we failed.  We should have gotten off of oil years ago!!  Its still our fault.  The only reason BP is in business is because WE buy oil........  This should be OUR wake up call!!



There you have it.... AGREED!


----------



## Mako22 (May 2, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> There you have it.... AGREED!



Oil makes the world turn, might as well just accept that fact cause wind power and solar ain't never gonna run nothing! Yeah every once in awhile there will be accidents but we still need oil to run things.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Yep, Once in a while there is....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/higsLJfeo7w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/higsLJfeo7w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Yep, Once in a while there is....
> 
> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/higsLJfeo7w&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 
Not sure what this bleeding heart idiot from NY has to offer in the way of credibility to anything merely because he is on YouTube. If you Wiki the Exxon Valdez as he suggest, the numbers at the end of each paragraph or sentence are merely reference tags. If you go to the reference column the last three entries (which this nutjob thinks are edited wiki entries by Exxon) are actually references of materials used from information provided by the Exxon Valdez Oil Spill Trustee Council. Incidentally, this is not an Exxon organization, this is an oversight committee of the State of Alaska to track the impact, offer study results and keep track of the recovery data as it relates how the spill effected every aspect of the natural resources and the economy effected by them from that spill. The data is updated as studies and information come in.

(See examples from Ref. below.)


*36. **^* Carson, Richard; Hanemann, W. Michael (1992-12-18). "A Preliminary Economic Analysis of Recreational Fishing Losses Related to the _Exxon Valdez_ Oil Spill" (PDF). Exxon Valdez Oil Spill Trustee Council. http://www.evostc.state.ak.us/Universal/Documents/Publications/Economic/Econ_Fishing.pdf. Retrieved 2008-03-10. 

*37. ^* "An Assessment of the Impact of the _Exxon Valdez_ Oil Spill on the Alaska Tourism Industry" (PDF). Exxon Valdez Oil Spill Trustee Council. August 1990. http://www.evostc.state.ak.us/Universal/Documents/Publications/Economic/Econ_Tourism.pdf. Retrieved 2008-03-10. 

*38. ^* "Economic Impacts of Spilled Oil". _Publications_. Exxon Valdez Oil Spill Trustee Council. http://www.evostc.state.ak.us/Publications/economic.cfm. Retrieved 2008-03-10.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Might better sell your BP stock if you have any. I looked them up, too.... It can be looked at any way you like.

I think the bleeding heart "idiot" with no credibility makes a good point. We'll let the man up stairs weed out the idiots.

Yeah, we can deal with this every 20 years.... Not a problem. It's crazy for us to worry about an already challenged eco-system being swamped with only a few million gallons of oil. There will be nothing bad that comes out of it. 

I knew better... Ya'll have at it. Attack away. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 3, 2010)

Still uncapped and growing. Now they have shut down fishing in a large part of the Gulf. This accident may have done NOAA's and GCFMC's dirty work for them.


----------



## sea trout (May 3, 2010)

come on man..


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 3, 2010)

sea trout said:


> come on man..



http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/05/0...l-closes-fishing-louisiana-florida-panhandle/


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 3, 2010)

Getting emails now warning charter captains to look at the fine print on the contract for this paid volounteer work. It seems that BP wants the owner of the vessel to assume total responsibility for any mishap or accident that occurs during this clean up effort. It is being contested in court. BP is gonna screw a lot of folks just like Exxon did in Alaska. If you help be careful.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 3, 2010)

A point overlooked. The only reason we have deep water drills like this one is because.
The bunny huggers wont let us drill in SHALLOW/SAFER waters. There is no reason we should have to drill in deep water to get the gulf oil. Most of it is closer to the land and in less deep/dangerous waters. It is much easier to dive and repair/stop a leak in 200 ft water.


----------



## sea trout (May 3, 2010)

good point about drilling closer may be safer.
it would be easier to fix a malfuction if it wasn't so deep. would be nice for a shorter trips to find fish anyway.

parker pheonix, that artical is awful. i mean, good artical, but the terrible truth is awful.
i  for the best outcome possible


----------



## bird_dawg (May 3, 2010)

Field and Stream has reported that the NOAA has shut down commercial and recreational fishing:

"* Sunday NOAA closed all offshore fishing in the Gulf from the east bank of the Mississippi River to Pensacola, Florida, idling tens of thousands of additional anglers.
* The spill is drifting northeast, which is good news for the Louisiana coast, but increasingly bad news for Mississippi, Alabama and Florida."


----------



## Mako22 (May 3, 2010)

Hey I thought this thing was supposed to be up in the LA marshes by this weekend, what happened?


----------



## bouymarker (May 3, 2010)

wheres the video? you dont think they dont have a live feed? they know exactly when it happened to the second and more than likely how...as far as advanced as we are and as much of a security risk an oil rig is, they know...i dont understand why no one has asked. i'm not conspiring a cover up...those rigs are state of art. im just wondering when the video question will come out.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 3, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Hey I thought this thing was supposed to be up in the LA marshes by this weekend, what happened?



The winds shifted, it looks like the LA marshes might have been extended a reprieve, however short it may be. If they don't get that rascal capped we may have a dead sea on our borders.


----------



## Shark Hunter (May 3, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> This is not the case.  The amount of cost borne by the consumer is based on the elasticity of the demand curve for the product.  The demand curve for oil is not perfectly inelastic, therefore the consumer does not bear the entire burden.  I will grant you that the consumer bears a large percentage of the cost though, but we certainly don't bear all of it.



Than who pays for the cost besides the consumer?


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2010)

BP and/or transocean rig will give up profit (BP made roughly 20 billion last year) for quite some time or just go bankrupt.  The market will set the price and BP's competitors will keep a cap on the market to a large extent.  If BP files for bankruptcy or keeps it tied up in court we the tax payer will pay for this.





Shark Hunter said:


> Than who pays for the cost besides the consumer?


----------



## Bryannecker (May 4, 2010)

Rob said:


> BP and/or transocean rig will give up profit (BP made roughly 20 billion last year) for quite some time or just go bankrupt.  The market will set the price and BP's competitors will keep a cap on the market to a large extent.  If BP files for bankruptcy or keeps it tied up in court we the tax payer will pay for this.



That is exactly what I am afraid will happen! 

Lord, Help us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2010)

I am more concerned with the long term environmental impact vs. the cost.  Compared to what the governement waste on various programs this clean up will barely be a blip on the national deficit.

If this is not contained soon (it might already be to late) the gulf will not recover in our life times.  If the oil saturates the Mississippi delta it will take decades or longer to fully recover.  

It really puts into perspective the damage we can do vs. the damage mother nature can do (Katrina).


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 4, 2010)

Rob said:


> BP and/or transocean rig will give up profit (BP made roughly 20 billion last year) for quite some time or just go bankrupt.  The market will set the price and BP's competitors will keep a cap on the market to a large extent.  If BP files for bankruptcy or keeps it tied up in court we the tax payer will pay for this.



Bingo.  



			
				Rob said:
			
		

> I am more concerned with the long term environmental impact vs. the cost. Compared to what the governement waste on various programs this clean up will barely be a blip on the national deficit.
> 
> If this is not contained soon (it might already be to late) the gulf will not recover in our life times. If the oil saturates the Mississippi delta it will take decades or longer to fully recover.
> 
> It really puts into perspective the damage we can do vs. the damage mother nature can do (Katrina).



Well said again.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

BP is gonna screw us over I promise, just like Exxon did in Alaska. Also this administration in Washington is to busy playing the blame game instead of doing the right thing , and that would be to roll up their sleaves and get to work getting this mess stopped and cleaned up. Worry about remittance from BP after we get it done.  But since we spent all our money on a health care issue we couldn't afford, and borrowed all that money to spend on a so called stimulas bill that didn't work, we don't have any money....


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, no and yes. Outside of that, in my 52 years on this earth I don't ever remember a rig burning to the water. As many environmental whacko nutjob organizations out there that are against drilling in the ocean I certainly wouldn't put it past one of them to have sabatoged a rig like this.



I have my suspicions, however, if this guy on this radio show is for real and it sounds like he is, it was just a freak accident magnified by use of an inferior well capping device.

http://www.marklevinshow.com/Article.asp?id=1790422&spid=3236


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> BP is gonna screw us over I promise, just like Exxon did in Alaska. Also this administration in Washington is to busy playing the blame game instead of doing the right thing , and that would be to roll up their sleaves and get to work getting this mess stopped and cleaned up. Worry about remittance from BP after we get it done.  But since we spent all our money on a health care issue we couldn't afford, and borrowed all that money to spend on a so called stimulas bill that didn't work, we don't have any money....



I think our idiot inattentive Congress has insured that.  After the Exxon deal, they put in a liability act, but put a liability cap in it that sounded huge before the fed inflated our money.  Now, that cap may be woefully inadequate.

Congress has passed so many boneheaded regulations (not saying this is one) that it can no longer keep up and update them as needed.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 5, 2010)

like I said in my post of the BLEEDING HEART IDIOT, This will be like the Exxon deal.... And also like I said, that BLEEDING HEART IDIOT on the Video makes a good point.


----------



## bouymarker (May 5, 2010)

apparently there were some people fishing out there that night...just ran across the video.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6104


----------



## sea trout (May 6, 2010)

i learned somthing interesting yesterday from a friend who knows a guy who aparently knows somthing.????,,,,.......??? so second hand, but interesting.
anyway, along with the oil thats pumping out of that pipe, sand is also comeing out with the oil, very abrasive. and may, or may already have thinned and weakend the pipe.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 6, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> apparently there were some people fishing out there that night...just ran across the video.
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6104



That guy's story is awesome!  Unbelievable that they were there.  Glad they made it away in time.  Good pics on that thread too.


----------



## pottydoc (May 6, 2010)

I talked to Mike (Relentless) yesterday. He kicked butt on the yellows the day before. Fished west and south of the spill. He's fishing right now, I'll post a report as soon as I talk to him. It's not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Shark Hunter (May 7, 2010)

Rob said:


> BP and/or transocean rig will give up profit (BP made roughly 20 billion last year) for quite some time or just go bankrupt.  The market will set the price and BP's competitors will keep a cap on the market to a large extent.  If BP files for bankruptcy or keeps it tied up in court we the tax payer will pay for this.



Well if it is taken out of the profits. Profits were made by selling the oil and gas to consumers. The consumers are you and I. So you and I pay for it. My original point was BP doesn't pay for anything, the cost of any business is paid for by the consumer buying their product.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 7, 2010)

Shark Hunter said:


> Well if it is taken out of the profits. Profits were made by selling the oil and gas to consumers. The consumers are you and I. So you and I pay for it. My original point was BP doesn't pay for anything, the cost of any business is paid for by the consumer buying their product.



If it cuts into BP's profit, they are the ones bearing the cost.  So businesses don't pay for anything?  Consumers are not the source of all money, where did these consumers get their money?  There is a cyclical nature to the flow of money in our economy, but you are ignoring one half of the cycle.  Businesses pay workers, workers become retail consumers and purchase finished goods, manufacturers pay other producers for raw goods, etc.  In general, every entity that participates in the economy acts as a producer and a consumer at some point.  Unfortunately, our government allows some to remain consumers without being producers.

Once the money leaves your hand, it's not yours.  Once it is out of your control you aren't paying for anything.  That money now belongs to BP.  It's their money.  You purchased a good from BP, that's what you paid for.  If you use your line of reasoning, you haven't ever paid for anything yourself.  The people that have paid you are paying for everything buy.  And they haven't actually paid you, the people that paid them are paying you.  You see?  BP will pay for this with their money, assuming it doesn't turn into a legal debacle.


----------



## Rob (May 7, 2010)

Let's try this scenario, (these numbers are totally made up)

Assume you pay $1.00 for a gallon of gas, assume pre-oil spill it cost $.80 to make this gallon of gas, BP makes $.20/gallon.

Post Oil spill the market will still only bear/pay $1.00 but BP's cost will go up (assume it goes to $.95/gallon) so profit will go down to $.05.

Despite what I learned in college the market sets the price, not the cost.  Cost will just let a business know if they can compete in the market.

Pre Oil Spill - Price $1.00 - Cost $.80 = profit $.20
Post Oil Spill - Price $1.00 - Cost $.95 = profit $.05





Shark Hunter said:


> Well if it is taken out of the profits. Profits were made by selling the oil and gas to consumers. The consumers are you and I. So you and I pay for it. My original point was BP doesn't pay for anything, the cost of any business is paid for by the consumer buying their product.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 7, 2010)

Rob said:


> Let's try this scenario, (these numbers are totally made up)
> 
> Assume you pay $1.00 for a gallon of gas, assume pre-oil spill it cost $.80 to make this gallon of gas, BP makes $.20/gallon.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 7, 2010)

Trust me guys, the world's oil supply is un-affected by this rig.  The cost of a gallon of gas is determined primarily by what the cost of a barrel of oil is.  This rig will not impact the price of oil.

The only thing that will be affected is BP's bottom line and, yes, they pass as much of that along to the consumer as they can.  That's how it works.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Trust me guys, the world's oil supply is un-affected by this rig. The cost of a gallon of gas is determined primarily by what the cost of a barrel of oil is. This rig will not impact the price of oil.
> 
> The only thing that will be affected is BP's bottom line and, yes, they pass as much of that along to the consumer as they can. That's how it works.


----------



## bouymarker (May 7, 2010)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/338_1273234157"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/338_1273234157" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## bouymarker (May 7, 2010)

good luck fella's...


----------



## d-a (May 7, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Trust me guys, the world's oil supply is un-affected by this rig.  The cost of a gallon of gas is determined primarily by what the cost of a barrel of oil is.  This rig will not impact the price of oil.
> 
> The only thing that will be affected is BP's bottom line and, yes, they pass as much of that along to the consumer as they can.  That's how it works.



You are correct, it was Just a DRILL ship not a production platform 

d-a


----------



## bronco611 (May 7, 2010)

My question to the Obomma admin is this: why was the oil not set on fire weeks ago to burn it off and keep it off the shoreline???? Sadom Hussen set up approx 200 wells in his country when we were at war with them. Sure you will have sut residue to contend with but that would be dispersed quicker than a massive oil slick!! One volcano puts out alot more pollutants intothe air and atmosphere than one well burning would doover a couple of weeks until it could be capped off. The epa has all of its doom and gloom stories that a logical fix to any problem could solve quickly. What ever happened to the deadly 1000 or 2000 years of radiation that would totally destroy the world if neulear weapons were used??? where did it all go??? Check out the present day photos of the 2 cities in Japan only about 70 years later and this didn't just get this way in the last 2 years. Where did it go??? Why did 200 wells burning for months not totally destroy the eco systems of the word as we were told it would??? Why or how could 1 well do the same??? Trust us our government says we know better!!! Prove it to me and maybe I will not believe this well is an intentional disaster created to control and manipulate the people of this great country. The more people this administration can controland put out of work the happier they are and all is well in paradise, right??? ask Nancy, Harry and Barrack we only need change and I know what I am doing even tho i never designed and built a car, managed a major financial institution, an insurance company and most of all the medical field!!! BUT FEAR NOT I AND ONLY I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING (TOO YOU!!!). Funny I am supposed to believe them for my families future and well being. I really feel that all of the Americans left need to wake up and smell the roses before they all rot on the vine. Personally the administration failed to respond until almost 1 month after this started with Katrina they were warned by the administration 3 to 4 days in advance to get out of harms way and they chose to stay and still crusify Bush for this,can't wait to see how they down play this as we did not have anything to do with all of you loosing your livelyhoods and buisnesses to this oil slick that will cause serious problems to the economy and eco system for years to come. I personally think things could have been handled and should have been handled differently to help control this disaster from reaching this  size. My prayers are that God will have mercy on our ignorance and cause the winds of change comming out of Washington DC to blow hard enough to keep the oil offshore until it can be reclaimed. That is probably the only way it will not reach land!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 10, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Yep, Once in a while there is....
> 
> <object width="480" height="385">
> 
> ...



Now, he was on track here until he made me realize that he forgot his tin foil hat.  Big oil companies are not going to cause environmentalist to disappear.


----------

